# PEOY's



## ehanes7612 (Mar 8, 2018)

I went off the deep end and bought four PEOY's from Dale at Austin Creek

I have never had a blooming PEOY...now I have four in bud


----------



## phraggy (Mar 8, 2018)

I had one flowered last year with three blooms. To my mind they are the most beautiful of all the multifloral hybrids. Youd did great buying four... I hope they all turn out as you would like them to.
Ed


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 8, 2018)

Yeah, the plants are beautiful too..good ole Hawaiian growing...I hope to have at least one award quality plant


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 8, 2018)

good luck.


----------



## Tanner. C (Mar 8, 2018)

Beautiful I still need to get a PEOY in my collection! 

Maybe next year


----------



## Secundino (Mar 9, 2018)

Fingers crossed! Great expectation and wonderful plants.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2018)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Justin (Mar 10, 2018)

I have never bloomed a PEOY! I have grown several over the years. Have one seedling now, maybe in another 10 years it will flower


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 10, 2018)

Justin said:


> I have never bloomed a PEOY! I have grown several over the years. Have one seedling now, maybe in another 10 years it will flower



sounds like me, even had one of those mislabeled sandy's from Orchid Zone (that was a PEOY) that I never got to bloom. I have ten large seedlings and a BS plant now...but I cant wait anymore...life is short..so I went overboard


----------



## troy (Mar 10, 2018)

You have a treasure there


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 17, 2018)

One of the PEOYS has potential as an award and compares really well to other awarded plants. At judging now, don’t expect an award because it’s a first bloom and the petal length is only 28 cm ... but we will see


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 17, 2018)

photo please


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 17, 2018)

I will post the award photo when I get it. I got a 78 point HCC.. and they said it will most assuredly develop into an AM


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 17, 2018)

Here is an iphone shot..the petals look longer in person


----------



## blondie (Mar 17, 2018)

A lovley flower congrats


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 17, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Secundino (Mar 17, 2018)

very, very beautiful! Some deep green envy over here ...:wink:


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 18, 2018)

that is very nice.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks, the picture really doesn't do it justice. The judges were very tentative about scoring it because the third flower wasn't opened and they didnt think the petals had terminated their elongation. But they said that it looked nicer than a lot of awarded flowers even as is..so they just went for it


----------



## gego (Mar 18, 2018)

That's very nice. Love the color. Make them five next blooming. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## phraggy (Mar 18, 2018)

You can find a pic of mine on one of my threads.
Ed


----------



## Spaph (Mar 18, 2018)

Congrats, wow, great colors and form, the judges got it right in my opinion!:clap:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 18, 2018)

award photos


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 18, 2018)

very good colour


----------



## GuRu (Mar 19, 2018)

Just lovely, well done !


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2018)

Congrats.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 21, 2018)

Congratulations Ed. Beautiful clone 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy (Mar 24, 2018)

Well done Ed! That's an impressive flower. It will have no trouble upgrading the award.


----------



## Justin (Mar 24, 2018)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Secundino (Mar 24, 2018)

Congrats!!! So beautiful!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks everyone..these two awarded plants may keep me growing orchids for awhile...grow them both into a big bush and make lots of money off the divisions..that's how it works right? lol


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 24, 2018)

thats capitalism!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 24, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> thats capitalism!



When I first started growing orchids I had this crazy idea to grow Pleiones and sell the bulbs ...I was never able grow my first Pleiones to rebloom...a dream squashed in its infancy


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 24, 2018)

Good Job Ed!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 28, 2018)

Final stance..and I know the color balance is off..taken under a halide with an iphone


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2018)

Holy moly!

If judging had been a couple weeks later it could have been an AM. And someday maybe more...


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 29, 2018)

a very impressive flower


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 2, 2018)

I used this as a pod parent with the AM awarded QF Kulani I got the same day.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 3, 2018)

we await the offspring


----------



## Don I (Apr 4, 2018)

Good looking flower.
Don


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 1, 2019)

Looks like the PEOY I got an HCC last year wants to bloom again. Hopefully, it lives up to the expectation the judges had that it would be of an AM quality


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2019)

Good luck. When you get rid of it/them remember the drought in NYC!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 4, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Good luck. When you get rid of it/them remember the drought in NYC!!!




Pardon my ignorance...and I dont want to struggle with what you mean..so...here goes.....


what?


----------



## Justin (Mar 4, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> Looks like the PEOY I got an HCC last year wants to bloom again. Hopefully, it lives up to the expectation the judges had that it would be of an AM quality



Sweet. I have been growing different PEOY plants off and on for probably 20 years and have never bloomed one.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 4, 2019)

Justin said:


> Sweet. I have been growing different PEOY plants off and on for probably 20 years and have never bloomed one.




me too...I bought this one in bud last year..actually bought four in bud..two were really good..sold it though ..I only need one


----------



## emydura (Mar 5, 2019)

Justin said:


> Sweet. I have been growing different PEOY plants off and on for probably 20 years and have never bloomed one.



PEOY is one plant that is really missing from my collection. I'd love to have a nice robust clone. I flowered one once. One of the best coloured PEOYs I have seen. Unfortunately it never really grew on.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 24, 2019)

Looking like four buds this year and thicker stalk.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 24, 2019)

tease


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2019)

I'll take it.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 25, 2019)

Even I can see, that it's an outstanding PEYO! 

Kind regards, Jens


----------

